# Large breed puppy food?



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

Any good suggestions for large breed puppy dry kibble brands? Seems to be a very limited selection that are both designed for "large breed" and "puppies". Our vet suggested that we change to large breed puppy because our girl seems to be on the large side for Vs. Has anyone else been told this from a vet?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would suggest that you buy a good quality kibble for all ages as opposed to large breed puppy kibble. Most puppy kibbles are very high in protein in order to give a puppy sufficient nutrient to grow. However, if they grow too fast they end up with problems such as HD.

With large and giant breeds you should never feed puppy kibble for this reason. Some manufacturers have now produce kibble for giant and large breeds puppies. I have had several Great Dane puppies and have always been advised never to feed puppy kibble of any sort.

If you buy a good quality kibble such as Acana or Taste of the Wild - they do a kibble that is good for all ages. My 21/2 yr old was never fed puppy kibble and he grew fast enough. I hate to think how fast he would have grown had he been fed puppy kibble.


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

This is what we did with our previous V.... Adult food rather than puppy. BUT this new vet said it is very important to feed puppy because of the DHA and other important puppy nutrients needed. She said that the large breed kibble is designed to help slow growth but has these extra puppy nutrients. Had not heard this before so I wanted to hear if others were told this too.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I do the same as hotmischief. We feed our pups puppy food until about 9 weeks and then switch over to all-life stages Taste of the Wild. That's what our vet recommended.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

as always read the label & go on line for a impartial review - most of the time I think advertising drives a product not in the best interest of our pups !!!!!


----------

